# ارجو المساعدة عاجل جداً



## تشي (3 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اخواني بحثت عن المساعدة في كل مكان لاكم لم اجد غيركم لالتجأ اليه ل مساعدتي
ف انا طالب في قسم ميكاترونكس و لدي مشوع التحكم في 3 hobby servo motors
عنطيرق pic 16f877a
ارجو منكم مساعدتي قدر المستطاع و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ksmksam (4 مايو 2010)

اللجوء الى الله ثم للبشر
ما بعرف اشتريتي المحركات ولا لسه وهل تعرفين برمجةPIC ولايش راح تستخدمي servomotor


----------



## تشي (4 مايو 2010)

شكراً اخي ل ردك مبدأياً انا ذكر هههههه
و في الحقيقة المشورع مقيد ب استخدام ال servo motor
و التحكم في عنطريق ال pwm" pulse width modulation" 
و بالنسبة لل pic ف عندي معرفة بسيطة بالبرمجة


----------



## ksmksam (4 مايو 2010)

ماهوالتطبيق الذي ستقوم به
وهل اشترية المحركات وهل تقصدmotor DC مع feedback 
وماهو عزم وسرعة المحرك


----------



## تشي (4 مايو 2010)

التطبيق عبارة عن نموذج ل رافعة تتحكم فيه عنطريق 3 موتور 
الاول للدوران و الثاني للامام و الخلف 
و الثالث لرفع الحمل
العزم غير مهم بنسة لي لانه نموذج ولاكن المهم التحكم في 3 موتور سيرفوا في وقت واحد عنطريق pic واحدة


----------



## ksmksam (4 مايو 2010)

لم تجب هل اشتريت ام تريد شراء المحركات
وهل تريد التحكم بالرافعة عن طريق ريموت
ام عن طريق ادخال القيم الجديدة ثم بداء التنفيذ
لانه الطريقة الثانية مضمونة اما الاولى فهي بحاجة لبحث قبل ان اجيبك
بالنسبة للمشروع قام بتنفيذ نفس الفكرة باستخدام ادوات صناعية مجموعة من اصدقائي كمشروع تخرج قبل سنتين


----------



## تشي (4 مايو 2010)

انا لم اقم بشراء المحركات ولاكن لايمكن استخدام غير هذه المحركات حتى لو اردت 
و التحكم يكون عنطريق ازرار موجودة على لوحة التحكم


----------



## ksmksam (5 مايو 2010)

سالت عنالموضوع في اح المواع الانجليزية بس اقترحوا انه بامكانك تشغل المكينة عن طريق الكبيوتر والكيبورد نفي ماكنت ناوي تستخدم الكبسات مع pic وانا راح احاولك في الموضوع
بس لازم تعرف
-pic16f877a فيها خطين فقط PWM وانت تريد ثلاثة ممكن الموديلات الاكبر تحتوي اكثر من اثنين
-وبالنسبة لServomotor هناك عدة انواع اشي منها باستقبل اشارة PWM ونوع ثاني بستبل Serial data


----------



## تشي (5 مايو 2010)

الف شكر تعبتك معاية يا باشا 
انا كنت عايز استخدم 2 pic
اعتقد ممكن عنطريق استخدام master pic , slave pic


----------



## ksmksam (5 مايو 2010)

بس اتوقع انه بامكانك تستخدم 2 pic كل واحد لوحدة دون ربطهم ببعض بحيث محورين Pic والمحور الثالث لحال دون الربط بينهما لانه راح يغلبك كثير


----------



## تشي (5 مايو 2010)

المشكلة ان المشروع اساساً هو ربط 3 سيرفوا ب كنترول واحد


----------

